# **REQ** Nick Diaz Finger GIF



## AceFranklin88 (Apr 21, 2007)

I remember a while back somebody had a .gif of Nick Diaz during one of his UFC entrances where he was flipping off the camera. Does anybody have this gif? I can't seem to find it though google or anywhere else. I will rep whoever can help me out.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Send Cabby a PM, he may have it. Otherwise, I don't know.


----------



## AceFranklin88 (Apr 21, 2007)

B-Real said:


> Send Cabby a PM, he may have it. Otherwise, I don't know.


I'll do just that. Thanks a lot dude. Repped. :thumbsup:


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Sent you a PM ACE


----------



## norcalreppin (Oct 23, 2007)

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...iendID=54019504&albumID=304441&imageID=525505


----------

